# Grand Pacific Palisades Condo Management



## Kauai Kid (Dec 24, 2005)

Grand Pacific Palisades is managing at Alii Kai II in Princeville, Hawaii.

Anyone have experience with this management company?  It is based in California.

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 24, 2005)

Grand Pacific Palisades manages several "good" timeshares in Southern California, including (I think), GPP; Carlsbad Seapointe; Carlsbad Inn; not sure about San Clemente Cove; and the "Red Wolf" resorts in the Squaw Valley and Lake Tahoe areas.

I know that there are more, but all of the above mentioned are "class" resorts; very well run; and a pleasure to be able to stay in.

If they have taken over the management of the AliiKai II, I would think that would be a "plus".

Tony


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 24, 2005)

Tony:  thanks for the nice Christmas eve present.  We just bought another week at Alii Kai II yesterday and found that Grand Pacific is managing 18 units at Alii Kai II.  Glad to hear they do a good job.  

How I wish I had the assets to buy Alii Kai I--right on the cliff overlooking the Pacific.  Units are in the million dollar range.  Laid back, quiet, easy going resort and Tigger the 17 year old cat will visit everyone for a stroke and a handout.

Sterling, 1 week since we left Kauai and missing it already


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Sterling.

You brought up an interesting question (in my mind).  If GPP is managing 18 units, what othr management company, or companies, are managing the other AliiKai units?  I know that ORE has 6 units; so that would leave another 18 units being managed by someone else. 

Also, I assume that the mx fees will vary, depending upon who is managing the unit.

Tony


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 25, 2005)

One of the best benefits of owning a Grand Pacific resort is the internal trading. 
You will get preference when trading into any of the resorts. 
However if So Cal or Tahoe aren't your thing you'll be disappointed. They have some of the best locations on the beach in So Cal. 
I'm not sure of the MF's at Alii Kai, but if they are high and you are ever looking for another Alii Kai week, buy one of the other Grand Pacific resorts and trade into Alii Kai. Trades are $134

I know many of the upper management at Grand Pacific. If you have any questions, I can ask or pass along the contact info. 

Grand Pacific also has thier own exchange co.. GPX , if you ever can;t make your vacation at the last minute , you can give it to GPX.. even within 7 days and still get a great trade out of it. 

They has a pretty good rental program , that is very succesful. 

www.grandpacificresorts.com


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 25, 2005)

Tony:  NaPali Kauai Club is managing 3 apartments at Alii Kai II.  Also Sweetwater at Kauai is managing some apartment but I don't know how many.  The estimated maintenance fee for Grand Pacific Palisades is $699 which seems high but it is an estimate which might imply they just started managing the units for 2006.

Merry Christmas,

Sterling


----------



## nanomug (Dec 25, 2005)

We own at Grand Pacific Palisades and have found that the GP resorts they built to be wonderful.  Our complaints (such as no washer/dryer in units) are minor in nature.  GP resorts have internal trading along and free owner membership in Resortime (a GP product).   
We have found resorts managed by GP (such as the Indio property) to be substandard at best.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2005)

Alii Kai II in Princeville Kauai overlooks Hanalei Bay with Bali High at the end of the road and drop dead sunsets/sunrises.  It does have a full sized washer and dryer and immaculate well furnished rooms and grounds.  If you'd like to buy one outright you are looking at $800K-$1M, if you can find one, on the market.  It is a gold crown resort.

I see no evidence of Grand Pacific Palisades Management involvement with AKI, at least according to their web site, but typically most web sites are weeks to months behind reality.


Sterling


----------



## lauran24 (Jan 16, 2006)

*? about exchanging with GPP*

So if you've already deposited your week with RCI, will you still get the good priority in exchaning for the Alii Kai or should you not deposit and just exchange through GPP?


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 16, 2006)

If you've already deposited your GPR week, you'll still get priority in RCI.

The GPX "Grand Pacific Exchange" is good for offseason. Basically anything non summer.


----------



## Neil Bock (Jan 16, 2006)

I've gotten Ali'i Kai summer weeks in exchange for Carlsbad Inn twice since they started managing some of the units. What we had on the first exchange was below the usual quality of GPR units. (e.g. we had guests leave mid week and I asked for clean sheets so I could change them. I was told they didn't have any in inventory, but I could wash them myself and change.) This was in their first few months of managing the units, and I hope I'll find better service this summer.

We have been very pleased with our ownership at Carlsbad Inn. Several of the management people started out at the desk in Carlsbad Inn and moved up to positions in the GPR organization.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 16, 2006)

Kauai Kid said:
			
		

> Tony: thanks for the nice Christmas eve present. We just bought another week at Alii Kai II yesterday and found that Grand Pacific is managing 18 units at Alii Kai II. Glad to hear they do a good job.
> 
> How I wish I had the assets to buy Alii Kai I--right on the cliff overlooking the Pacific. Units are in the million dollar range. Laid back, quiet, easy going resort and Tigger the 17 year old cat will visit everyone for a stroke and a handout.
> 
> Sterling, 1 week since we left Kauai and missing it already


Sterling, we looked at one condo that was about $375,000 at Alii Kai I when we stayed at the timeshares there. The same condo was for sale last year for almost a million! It needed a lot of work with dry rot. We put an offer on a condo in Molokai when we were there and fell in love with this Island. The owner counter-offered us more than full price so we walked away. Our broker called us back less than a year later to tell us what the prices were going for then. We made a mistake by walking away and not making a counter offer again but it was a matter of principal. Two brokers were not working together and we should have reported the listing broker to the local Real Estate board as what he did was unethical towards our broker and to us too.

We can no longer buy a condo in Hawaii now on the ocean front.


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 4, 2006)

Sterling GPR is a pretty solid management company but the maintenance fees at their resorts are too high and when they needed to refurbish one of their developements on the coast they did not have the reserves to do it and needed to add an assessment for three years or more.  Plus you need to watch the vendors they use as they have many affiliated companies and services which belong to them and they are known to double dip in that way like with the telephone system at their newer developed resorts.


----------

